# muss man seerosen im pflanzkorb pflanzen?



## cararea (1. Aug. 2012)

hey ihr

blöde frage: aber muss man die seerosen eigentlich in einen pflanzkorb in den teich setzen? kann man sie nicht aus diesem korb nehmen und direkt ins substrat setzen? (sand, kies, seerosendünger?)
ich finds mit den körben irgendwie nicht so schön.

danke
lg eve


----------



## Känguruh (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: muss man seerosen im pflanzkorb pflanzen?*

Hallo Eve,

die Körbe sind eigentlich der reine Schwachsinn. Lies mal auf der Seite von Werner www.nymphaion.de , da ist das wunderbar launig beschrieben. 
Das Rhizom direkt in´s Substrat zu setzen ist mMn heikel wegen des notwendigen Düngens. Kann man  halt weder die Algen noch die Seerose so gut unter Kontrolle halten wie in einem Eimer.

Schönen Nachmittag
Achim


----------



## cararea (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: muss man seerosen im pflanzkorb pflanzen?*

danke für den tollen link! werd ich mir gleich mal zu gemüte führen


----------



## willi1954 (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: muss man seerosen im pflanzkorb pflanzen?*

ich würde die immer in Körbe pflanzen. Die Körbe sind nützlich, um den Ausbreitungsdrang der Seerosen etwas einzudämmen. Wenn man flache Körbe nutzt (z.B. Gemüsekisten o.ä.) fallen die nicht weiter auf, zumal ja das Blätterdach der Seerose den Kasten verbergen.
Ebenfalls ist so gezieltes Düngen der Seerose möglich.

LG Willi


----------



## minimag (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: muss man seerosen im pflanzkorb pflanzen?*



Känguruh schrieb:


> Hallo Eve,
> 
> die Körbe sind eigentlich der reine Schwachsinn. Lies mal auf der Seite von Werner www.nymphaion.de , da ist das wunderbar launig beschrieben.
> Das Rhizom direkt in´s Substrat zu setzen ist mMn heikel wegen des notwendigen Düngens. Kann man  halt weder die Algen noch die Seerose so gut unter Kontrolle halten wie in einem Eimer.
> ...



kannst Du es mal etwas genauer definieren? Wenn ich auf den Link klicke, komme ich zwar auf so eine Seite, aber von da auch nur auf die Shopseite! und da bin ich nicht fündig geworden.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Gladiator (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: muss man seerosen im pflanzkorb pflanzen?*

also man muss sie nicht in töpfen halten



aber ich hab sie im topf, auf steinen wächst sie ja nicht^^


meine oma hats ohne korb, sieht natürlich viel besser aus 

aber eben verbreitet sich diese dann mehr, mal kuken wies wird...


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: muss man seerosen im pflanzkorb pflanzen?*

ich habe vor, unsre Seerosen demnächst in Maurerbütten ( durchlöchert) zu setzen......  hat da einer Erfahrung mit?   irgendwie sind die aus den Kisten rausgewachsen


----------



## Känguruh (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: muss man seerosen im pflanzkorb pflanzen?*

@ minimag

Hallo Andreas,

gehe über den shop auf  "winterharte Seerosen", dort findest Du nicht nur Pflanzen als Ware, sondern auch reichlich nützliche Informationen...

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Limnos (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: muss man seerosen im pflanzkorb pflanzen?*

Hi

Ich habe Seerosen immer an einen KS Stein mit Loch mit Hilfe eines ausrangierten Nylonstrumpfes gebunden und an die tiefste Stelle des Teichs ( die bei mir aber nur 70 cm ist) gelegt. Diese Methode hat Vor- und Nachteile, je nach dem wie man dazu steht. Dank der Schlammschicht an dieser Stelle ist das Wachstum enorm. Ein kleiner Teich wird bald ganz von Seerosenblättern bedeckt sein, bzw. die Blätter wachsen über die Oberfläche hinaus. Die Pflanze (zumindest meine Sorten) entwickelten jede Menge neuer "Köpfe" , die ich Jahr für Jahr abbreche oder -schneide, ujnd mit denen ich andere Teichianer beglücke.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

